# E.L. Hebden Taylor



## RamistThomist (May 19, 2007)

Has anyone read anything by him? I have his The New Legality and Money, Economics, and Banking. His stuff is hard to read but every now and then he really hits something.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 19, 2007)

Oh, and if yall could find any downloadble mp3s by him, that would be so cool.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 19, 2007)

_The Reformational Understanding of Family and Marriage_ is very good.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 19, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _The Reformational Understanding of Family and Marriage_ is very good.



Thank you. If these were convertible to mp3s.
http://www.freewebs.com/hebdentaylor/audio.htm


----------



## crhoades (May 19, 2007)

In my humble opinion, his two most powerful volumes are:
_Reformation or Revolution _and
_The Christian Philosophy of Law, Politics, and the State_


----------



## bookslover (May 19, 2007)

Can anyone supply a bio on this guy? I've never heard of him.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 19, 2007)

There might be a wiki on him. From what I know he was Calvinistic Episcopal. Tried to apply Dooyeweerd's Cosmonomic theory to many facets of life. Was cordial, but not in line with Rushdoony (he quotes approvingly from Rush in his book on Money).


----------



## crhoades (May 19, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Can anyone supply a bio on this guy? I've never heard of him.


 
http://www.freewebs.com/hebdentaylor/index.htm




Draught Horse said:


> Thank you. If these were convertible to mp3s.
> http://www.freewebs.com/hebdentaylor/audio.htm


 
http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...on=sermonsspeaker&keyword=Dr.^Stacy^H.^Taylor

These are the same audio that you can download as .mp3. They're listed as Stacy L. Taylor. Might be worth listening to a couple to see if they are the same guy.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 19, 2007)

i don't thikn they are the same person, but they are saying the same thing. that's good.


----------



## bookslover (May 21, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> There might be a wiki on him. From what I know he was Calvinistic Episcopal. Tried to apply Dooyeweerd's Cosmonomic theory to many facets of life. Was cordial, but not in line with Rushdoony (he quotes approvingly from Rush in his book on Money).



Dooyeweerd? I tried him once; couldn't get past the table of contents page. The title page gave me a headache.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 26, 2007)

crhoades said:


> http://www.freewebs.com/hebdentaylor/index.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stacy Taylor IS Hebden Taylor. Horrah! Victory is nigh!


----------

